# Bulletin Board For Broward County (Sun-Sentinel)



## Neutral Singh (Jul 19, 2005)

Dancing in the Moonlight features a tribute to Elvis with Johnny DeRose and the Heartbreaks, 7:30-9 p.m. at Hollywood Beach Theater, Johnson Street and the Broadwalk. Free. Call 954-921-3404.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=1399k4vjb/*http%3A//www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-cbord19jul19,0,117549.story?coll=sfla-news-broward*


----------

